# Evenflo Generations/Bolero



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I have a question for the carseat experts here.
I have the above mentioned carseat for ds. He is 5 years old, weighs about 36-37lbs, and is about 42 inches tall.
He is still in the 5pt restraint (and will outgrow it in height way before weight).

My question is, if I use this seat as a belt positioning booster, do I leave the seat latched and tethered in place once I take the 5pt restraint off and begin using the seatbelt?

The manual just says "place the booster seat on the vehicle seat". It does not say NOT to use latch when using as a belt positioning booster.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My understanding is most boosters do not attach to the car in any way.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Angela is exactly right--you cannot use the LATCH system while the seat is in booster mode.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, that's what I thought. But the instructions are very vague!
A mom that I know has her son's booster seat (also one that is convertible from 5pt to belt positioning) latched in, I should mention it to her.


----------

